# Live TV options on Bolt - OTA or Cable only?



## Tim57 (Sep 3, 2017)

There no apps or other means that I can see - no Sling, Hulu Live, etc.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Tim57 said:


> There no apps or other means that I can see - no Sling, Hulu Live, etc.


The bolt already has tuners to watch live TV. Are you looking to use the bolt as a streaming only device?


----------



## Tim57 (Sep 3, 2017)

I planned on using OTA with the Bolt, but there are other channels my wife needs- food network, hgtv, etc. I'm thinking I'll need to add a streaming device to and get Hulu live with its cloud DVR to be able to watch those on our schedule.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Tim57 said:


> I planned on using OTA with the Bolt, but there are other channels my wife needs- food network, hgtv, etc. I'm thinking I'll need to add a streaming device to and get Hulu live with its cloud DVR to be able to watch those on our schedule.


Hi,
If you have done your homework and Hulu provides the shows you want and has a cloud DVR service, then you should be able to signup and then go to Tivo Central, scroll down to Apps, and then on the right, you should find a list of available Apps including HULU, click on it and it should give you a place to add your login credentials....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The Hulu app on TiVos does not support Hulu's "live" TV service. If the shows you want to watch are on Hulu's standard VoD services you could use your TiVo to watch them, not sure about shows you save with Hulu's Live TV service cloud DVR - but my guess is they are not currently available via Hulu's app on TiVo. 

If Hulu is going to update their app on TiVos to support their Live TV service is unknown. There is some hope, as Hulu lists Samsung TVs & Blu-ray players as devices that an app is coming for in the future and TiVo's apps are based on the Samsung app platform.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Tim57 said:


> I planned on using OTA with the Bolt, but there are other channels my wife needs- food network, hgtv, etc. I'm thinking I'll need to add a streaming device to and get Hulu live with its cloud DVR to be able to watch those on our schedule.


I think it would be cheaper for you to subscribe to cable tv. Plus all your shows would be unified on the Bolt.


----------

